# Transplanting milkweed?



## Illinois Bee (May 6, 2015)

I have some milkweed growing on one part of my rural property in SE IL and would like to transplant some to some other places where it isn't growing. Is transplanting milkweed feasible? It's a perennial right? I would wait until the spring and move the plants in mid-April when the weather is cooler and less stressful on the plants. Thanks for your input.


----------



## Hawkster (Apr 16, 2010)

Milkweed has a long tap root and doesn't transplant well. Take some seeds when they form pods and start plants from those it will be a lot easier.


----------



## Oregonfree (Sep 25, 2012)

Most of the year milkweed does not transplant well, but if you dig (dig deep) it up in the early spring before it comes out of the ground and has foliage, the roots can be divide up into many pieces and replanted to produce faster maturing plants. Seed also works well they just take a bit longer to establish. When cutting up the roots make sure you replant them in the same up and down direction they were in the soil, to maintain correct capillary action. This is a good and quick way to make a few hundred divisions if you have some big mother plants. Good luck!


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

Every year I have a few milkweed plants that grow in the back of my property. Our friends across town have loads of them. I've tried twice to transplant without success but I got seeds to grow. Others may have had different results but that's my experience.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Gather the seed pods before they open up this fall, then open them and spread the seed across the field where you want them to grow, The wind will be happy to help. Now here is the trick. next may 1 st spray the field with roundup. This will knock down all the grasses and in a few weeks the area will be milkweed galore.


----------



## QueenB&J (Jun 23, 2015)

The milkweed seeds need a cold period, so be sure to spread them in the fall.


----------

